# EOS M and Vintage Glass



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 16, 2013)

I have started a journey of using the EOS M with my collection of vintage glass. I have tried a variety of M42 lenses along with a Konica AR lens. It's a great platform because there is no fear of mirror hangup and focusing seems fairly easy. Here's one taken with one of my favorite vintage lens - the Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 lens.




Embrace the Swirl by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Aug 21, 2013)

pehaps a canon blessed and manufactured FD lens adapter would help this sick puppy and give people a reason to buy one.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 21, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> pehaps a canon blessed and manufactured FD lens adapter would help this sick puppy and give people a reason to buy one.



That would be a nice thing. I think the possibilities for adapters are pretty much endless because of the huge flange distance and the lack of a mirror.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's one from the EOS M and Helios 44-4 combo:


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Dustin,

I like the first shot..interesting bokeh & love the flare...must try some old lenses with my Eos M...anybody know if you can get a 4x5 lens to Eos M converter??


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 26, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> pehaps a canon blessed and manufactured FD lens adapter would help this sick puppy and give people a reason to buy one.



There's nothing wrong with the FD adapters available on Amazon and eBay. Well machined, infinity focus, no optical degradation (no glass elements). I use one with a 55mm FL macro I picked up for nothing on eBay.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's one taken with the Super Takumar 150mm f/4 M42 lens and then run through Alien Skin's Snap Art 3




A Splash of Red by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

The Super Tak 150 has really, really nice color rendering.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 3, 2013)

I would really really love a tilt adaptor, the likes of what Kippon already make for Sony NEX and M43 at modest cost. There is a Nikon F to EOS M tilt shift, but at prohibitive cost, not to mention finding a wide angle Nikon mount lens with manual aperture and enough image circle for the tilt / shift...


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dustin - Nice work with the 44-M2. I have yet to try out any of my 44-Mx on the M but am a little more excited to now thanks to you.

Had a couple minutes today to play around so I mounted the Zenitar 50/1.7 on the M and tried to chase my 7 year old around while he played real life Minecraft. And yes, they are not 100% in focus. MF + 7 year old = exactly that sometimes.


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 8, 2013)

SQUARE bokeh?!

That's the first time I've seen that!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if OM lenses rest wide open, or rest at set aperture?
Seen a OM tilt adaptor to EF-m, just windering about practicalities (i.e. am I stuck wirh a wide open aperture always, or can I control it, I know there is an aperture ring on less, I just recall someting anout the shutter being cocked bon OM bodies)

Thanks


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> SQUARE bokeh?!
> 
> That's the first time I've seen that!



Indeed. 2 bladed aperture. Cool thing is that there is a little bit of play room with the adapter since it is screw mount so you can change the angle of the squares.


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 10, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Does anybody know if OM lenses rest wide open, or rest at set aperture?
> Seen a OM tilt adaptor to EF-m, just windering about practicalities (i.e. am I stuck wirh a wide open aperture always, or can I control it, I know there is an aperture ring on less, I just recall someting anout the shutter being cocked bon OM bodies)
> 
> Thanks


With my cheap OM to EOS adaptor (no chip; purely a mechanical piece of machined metal), there's a little screw/pin in the right place, so that the OM lens stays at the aperture you set. So when the shutter goes, the OM lens' aperture doesn't need to change. Also it helps with metering, cos the camera has no way of knowing what aperture the lens is set to anyway, so it pretty much has to work this way.

I've used my OM lenses quite happily on both my 7D when I had it, and my 5D3 now.

This comparison I did might be of some small interest, but the only aim at the time was to discover things about which lens was fastest/brightest, and what the bokeh was like. It compares about 5 different OM 50mm lenses and the Canon 50mm f/1.4 lens.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4505135767033.1073741834.1849695638&type=1&l=eb457b7c51

On an OM *body*, obviously, the iris DOES move when the shutter goes. So when you're composing, it's wide-open, and when you fire, something in the body (a pin or lever, I guess) actuates the lever on the lens to stop down the iris.

In "Program" modes on OM bodies, you set the lens to the most-closed aperture you want to allow the body to use (typically f/16, the slowest aperture), and then the camera will "decide" what aperture to set the lens to when you fire, so it's more advanced in that case than just opening/shutting the iris. It also decides what shutter speed to use. I don't know what the algorithm is, i.e. whether it favours the fastest shutter speed it can get (using max aperture at the expense of DOF), cos I never use the program modes. 

Back to the EOS M, I am waiting very impatiently for the high-end one to come out, which assuming I still have a job and am still alive and well enough to bother, I will probably buy as soon as I find one available. I intend to get the EF adaptor and use my 50mm f/1.8 (i.e. very small/compact) with it, sometimes. I think it'll be fun! Just bring the damn thing out, already!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Many thanks

Sold a few OMs but never owned, I remembered the deal with the shutter being cocked, didn't understand the internals of the lens coupling enough to know how it all worked, but you've answered my question.

So I fancy the kippon OM-EF=m tilt adaptor... can you recommend any OM UWA lenses? Third party is fine.

Need to see if I can make it all add up.

Cheers


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's one with the Helios (same as my first post on the thread), except stopped down some (preset version, so no hard f/stops). It becomes a whole different animal stopped down. Very sharp and with none of the artistic imperfections that it has wide open.




EOS M and Vintage Helios by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's another artistic shot from the M/Helios combo:




Don't Get Crabby by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## brianboru (Sep 11, 2013)

Dustin, Everything is wonderful, my favorite is the yellow flower picture.

For the thread, here are two pictures I took of my daughter before and after a recent haircut using the EOS M with a Mamiya/Sekor 55mm f1.4 on an m42 adapter. The soft focus is from manual prefocussing and not the lens.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the muted colours here. It's like an 80's magazine. Would really suit certain editorial styles and a perfect antithesis to the huge saturation you often see these days. Like the colours here a lot.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's another artistic shot from the M/Helios combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fxk (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought the M specifically for a M/C trip - which did not happen (darn!) 
When I bought it, I bought it with little research, but knowing it did have an EOS adapter.

My first bit of research after pulling the trigger was to see if a Leica M adapter was available. WoHoo! I can use my modest collection of Leica M lenses again after all these years! Joyful joy! ;D ;D ;D :-*


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 27, 2013)

Fall's Fence Friday by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------

